# Is *#*#8351#*#* a thing? Android Cell phone surprise.



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

I was reading stories on the internet and came across something that I thought might provide assistance to many in this forum.

According to the article (I haven't tried it), for Android cell phones if you enter a certain code you can listen to the voice of the person talking on the phone during the last 20 phone messages.

That little trick might possibly benefit those checking up on a spouse.

The article is at the following link.

13 Secret functions of your cell phone


----------



## hairyhead (Oct 30, 2015)

Bollocks


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

How would it keep your calls?


----------



## Enigmatic (Jul 16, 2021)

Who leaves messages any more?


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

I looked at the article. It says that you can listen to *recordings of the voice of the person making the call (not both sides of the conversation)* during the last 20 PHONE CALLS made from that phone.
It has secret #s for IPhones, then the same for Android phones. The last 20 calls is for Android phones only.

The iPhone stuff looks like how to retrieve a lot of engineering data used to troubleshoot a problem, plus how to block caller ID from that phone.

I agree that it sounds like BS and I don't understand why they would have a function like that, but, if true, I agree that it would be a useful tool to checkout any suspicions of cheating with an Android phone.

I have an iPhone so I would be interested for someone with an Android to check it out and see if it works.

*Edit! I tried some of the secret #s on my iPhone. They worked and displayed what was claimed.*


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

TDSC60 said:


> I looked at the article. It says that you can listen to *recordings of the voice of the person making the call (not both sides of the conversation)* during the last 20 PHONE CALLS made from that phone.
> It has secret #s for IPhones, then the same for Android phones. The last 20 calls is for Android phones only.
> 
> The iPhone stuff looks like how to retrieve a lot of engineering data used to troubleshoot a problem, plus how to block caller ID from that phone.
> ...


I didn’t see anything nefarious for the iPhone shortcuts… if that Android one is true that would be a very strange function to have. I’d check but I don’t have an Android.

Looks like one of the three people that responded at the bottom said the voice playback doesn’t work.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

If this code is accurate, it means that a cell phone records and stores your phone calls. This is not good.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> If this code is accurate, it means that a cell phone records and stores your phone calls. This is not good.


IF it is True, then it only records what the person holding the phone says in the outgoing portion of the call. Half the converstation can still tell one a lot. Still if you have a cheating spouse hearing what they are saying would probably be more than enough.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

None of these worked on my andriod phone (I get Verizon wireless was unable to complete your call) (didn't try the "hide your phone number")


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

8351 is to access voice dial logging mode, so probably doesn't play back calls


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

EleGirl said:


> If this code is accurate, it means that a cell phone records and stores your phone calls. This is not good.


It's possible the recording is stored on a server, though in terms of privacy concerns it doesn't seem to make much difference.


----------

